# Help needed on Tajima USB Port



## Hale (Apr 23, 2007)

We have a later model (built in 2005) Tajima TMFX-IIC embroidery machine. It has the LCD screen and on the back of the control panel it has a USB port and a LAN port. On the side it has 3.5" floppy (which we currently use to load software) and slot for a PCMCIA adapter to be used with a memory card. The machine came loaded with Ver. 1.25 software. We also have the Ver. 1.21 and Ver. 1.17 discs.

Our machine manual shows three options for data input, FD, Memory Card and LAN. Our screen does not match the manual, as the LAN is not shown. No option for USB. I think someone told us that the USB port on this machine was only for factory use. 

At any rate, we would love to get rid of the floppies and go to a flash drive or LAN. We bought a PCMCIA adapter that provides 2 USB ports. Machine sees it and asks for a driver and with Windows C-Net, there is no keyboard or way to load the driver. 

Anyone have any suggestions? I bought a 3.5 to USB emulator, but it uses a ribbon cable and 4 pin power connector, just like a normal 3.5" floppy drive. the disc drive in the Tajima has 4 wires and a tiny connector, no case and is only avout 1/2 inch thick. So the emulator won't work on this machine. It is new in the box if someone needs one. 

Any help would be appreciated

Hale
GetRhAT Home Page
[email protected]
hale[USER=88531]@HogWild[/USER]imprints.com


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

We have a couple TMFX-IIC machines and all are running version 3.71. 

I can't remember at what version we picked up the USB accessibility but I think you need to update the software. The USB functionality came along after we originally bought the machines.

And remember, with CE you have limitations as to the size of the thumb drive.

When you press the A button, what are your menu choices?


----------

